# Killington, 5/18, 5/19



## Cornhead (May 17, 2013)

Thinking of heading to Kmart for the weekend to put my season to bed. Anyone else plan on being there? I see the weather forecast has changed to cloudy for Sunday, oh well. PM me with your number if you'd like to hook up to share some turns. Can't believe there's still lift serviced skiing available, Superstar is looking a little thin near the base, kudos to big K. Anyone know of any campgrounds that might be open in the area? I know Memorial Day Weekend is the unofficial start of the Summer season, but I wouldn't mind saving a few bucks camping if possible.


----------



## marcski (May 17, 2013)

You are the man, CH.  Way to extend the season...love your enthusiasm. Be sure to take and post some pics for those of us living vicariously through you.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 17, 2013)

No I can't but have a great time up there. Next year defiantly plan on buying a discount card their once car is fixed.
Camping I don't.know, but I use to sleep in my car in parking lot of Walmart - Stop a cam nd Shop in Rutland and never had a problem. 24 hour open with bathroom that you change in I did many times.


----------



## xwhaler (May 17, 2013)

marcski said:


> You are the man, CH.  Way to extend the season...love your enthusiasm. Be sure to take and post some pics for those of us living vicariously through you.



+1000.  Corn head is really passionate driving all that way for 1 trail.   Glad we got to share some turns in march! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rambo (May 17, 2013)

I'd say Cornhead is more of a Hardcore skier than just a mere diehard. Oh well, have a great time Mr. Corn.
These 2 pics are from the last day at Elk Mountain, last year.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 17, 2013)

Rambo said:


> I'd say Cornhead is more of a Hardcore skier than just a mere diehard. Oh well, have a great time Mr. Corn.
> These 2 pics are from the last day at Elk Mountain, last year.



+10000


----------



## dlague (May 18, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Thinking of heading to Kmart for the weekend to put my season to bed. Anyone else plan on being there? I see the weather forecast has changed to cloudy for Sunday, oh well. PM me with your number if you'd like to hook up to share some turns. Can't believe there's still lift serviced skiing available, Superstar is looking a little thin near the base, kudos to big K. Anyone know of any campgrounds that might be open in the area? I know Memorial Day Weekend is the unofficial start of the Summer season, but I wouldn't mind saving a few bucks camping if possible.



I plan on being there for a few hours at least tomorow!  I am scouting it for my wife who is on Florida this weekend.  She would likke to go next weekend if they are still going for it!  We were skiing Stien's Run a couple weekends ago at Sugarbush!  Need to keep it going if the lifts are spinning!


----------



## JimG. (May 19, 2013)

After thinking they would not make it to Memorial Day, I admit they have a shot at it.

I may not be done for the lift served season yet.


----------



## 180 (May 19, 2013)

Next Sunday if its, sunny.  Day trip.  Jim are you in?


----------



## 2knees (May 20, 2013)

I'm in for next sunday 100% barring a washout.  Jim, take 180 up on the offer, haven't seen you in years.


----------



## JimG. (May 20, 2013)

180 and 2knees, appreciate the invites but I can't make it Sunday...it's my wife's birthday. In fact, this Friday might be the only day this week I can go, and that's only if I can bag out on my weekly sales meeting that day. Had to bag out on my plan to go to Mt. Washington this coming weekend too.  

I was hoping they make it to Memorial Day so I can go in June...I figure if they open Memorial Day then the week after is a given.


----------



## bigbog (May 23, 2013)

Good stuff Cornhead.....


----------

